# Oceana Palms -- WOW !!



## jerseyfinn (Feb 21, 2010)

OK, just a few preliminary comments as we enter our second day on resort at Oceana Palms. First impression is best said in one word . . . WOW !

The minute you walk into your villa, you are in awe. Marriott has delivered as promised in terms of an upscale resort which ratchets the MVC product experience up a notch. They've executed the new concept extraordinarily well. Keep in mind that this is a 20 story building with a small footprint. There are 7 villas per floor, 2 ocean view units on each side and 3 ocean front units so it's sort of wierd as you begin to grasp the relative compactness of the physical  design and then experience the expansive feel of the villa, particularly the balconies. We're in a middle ocean front unit where I estimate the balcony is something close to 30 feet long. Then add in the views which begin at the 9th floor and work their way up. Every guest we've spoken to  speaks highly of the view and the villa.

The resort staff are mostly folks new to Marriott, but they are quite enthusiastic and have trained and studied well in the Marriott way. They've gotten off to a good start. Something which jumps out at us which is different here is that there exists as sense of "yes we can" which is to say that they start from the proposition that one does not say no to a guest request. It doesn't mean that you absolutely get what you want, but rather they will find a way to make each guest experience complete and whole. Sort of in line with the Ritz Carlton concept that we heard when doing our preview 2 years ago and a signal that Marriott appears to be upping the ante in terms of what they want to do in the future as Marriott moves forward with the MVC concept.  My own impression is that this concept can work at a resort such as Oceana Palms because even at build out, this resort will remain relatively smallish in size relative to some of it's larger MVC brothers and sisters.

We've got lots of days to dig deeper here and find out how things are really working. Thus far I've learned that the resort is just over 90% occupied this week and that owners represent something around 70% of guests. This is sort of a surprise to me, but I think it reflects a growing interest in the resort as folks are coming in for previews and weeks are indeed selling here and people are getting in for their stay. 

Mr. Marriott was on hand last month to take a look himself as well as meeting the associates to motivate and inspire. First impressions are that he succeeded in all manners and things are off to a good start.

I'm shooting lots of video and images & poking all around the place keeping an eye open for shots which will give folks an idea of what Oceana Palms is really about. I'll advise when I get these shots up on the web, but unless we hit some rain which sidelines us, I doubt I'll have time until we get home.

Marriott is indeed in the game, recession or no recession & this is a good sign for all MVC owners.

Barry


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm looking forward to seeing your pics. For 2011 we'll take a long shot at getting into Oceana Palms in March using a request first exchange. I'm not going to hold my breath but it won't hurt to take a shot.


----------



## Janette (Feb 21, 2010)

As an owner who hasn't seen the finished product, thank you. We thought Marriott would come through and are pleased with your comments.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see your pictures, Barry.  Your reaction to Oceana Palms sounds similar to the one we had at Crystal Shores last November - even in this terrible economy and with further development halted for the time being, Marriott is definitely doing something right with their most recent offerings.  Wow is exactly how we felt.  :whoopie:


----------



## pharmgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

where is Oceana Palms?


----------



## Superchief (Feb 21, 2010)

Barry,
I am happy to hear you are delighted with Oceana Palms. We can't wait until our first stay on 10/29. I look forward to your pictures and additional comments. We own an Ocean View, but I was told that they will be almost as good as Ocean Front.

With 6 in. of snow on the ground here in Topeka, we are currently looking forward to our upcoming trip to Key West. We will be staying in the Marriott Beachside resort, which is a converted timeshare. I will do a review after our trip. Enjoy your vacation, and I hope you have great weather.

pharmgirl,
Oceana Palms is on Singer Island, near West Palm Beach, FL. It is a beautiful location with great beaches and clear, blue sea.


----------



## linmcginn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info Barry! We will be there in May. Looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing more about the resort!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 21, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> where is Oceana Palms?



Riviera Beach Florida. Just up the shore from Ocean Pointe.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2010)

We all are waiting for your photos !!!!


----------



## radlett (Feb 22, 2010)

I am really looking forward to seeing your pics. We are going in July and cant wait to get out of this cold weather.
Is there a restaurant on site?


----------



## irishween (Feb 22, 2010)

I am also headed there in July.  Looking forward to more info and pictures.


----------



## ldanna (Feb 23, 2010)

jerseyfinn said:


> Mr. Marriott was on hand last month to take a look himself as well as meeting the associates to motivate and inspire. First impressions are that he succeeded in all manners and things are off to a good start.
> 
> Barry



It's very nice to know Oceana Palms is that good and is having a great start. As owners, we have a lot of critics about Marriott because we want Marriott to be the best!

Have a great stay Barry and thanks for the update. Let's wait for the pics.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 23, 2010)

radlett said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing your pics. We are going in July and cant wait to get out of this cold weather.
> Is there a restaurant on site?



Yes, there is a bar/grill . . . and the Market Place elects to go the Boston Chicken route -- not the brand, but the concept of offering rotiserie chicken and fixings. Ordinariliy my wife and I run out to Publix and buy a rotiserie chicken for our first night, but this time we opt for the resort's version and it was just fine and we continue our tradition of chicken on the balcony the first night.

Thanks all for the feedback. MVO is indeed something quite different and downright spectacular.  If you were on the fence about trying a trade/preview/Marriott.com stay, do give it a shot while trading chances remain good before owners begin to occupy all of these weeks ( one owner here suppossedly has 19 weeks ).

Well back to the beach before my wife wakes up from her nap.

Barry


----------



## Stricky (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jerseyfinn, your slide show of Ocean Palms is awesome !!! Thanks for sharing your photo gallery of the various Marriott's Resorts. Awesome !!!!


----------



## tiger1210 (Feb 24, 2010)

How far from Ocean Point on Singer Island?


----------



## Stefa (Feb 24, 2010)

tiger1210 said:


> How far from Ocean Point on Singer Island?



Someone told me it was about 1/2 mile, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 24, 2010)

Stricky said:


>



:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## mybelle (Mar 3, 2010)

*Our First MVC vacation - Oceana Palms*

We are first time owners, and purchased at Oceana Palms. We will be there the first week of June.  I am pleased to read your posts, it will be such fun!


I am nervous about ownership/trading/etc  and am searching these boards for clues and answers. Thanks for all the info


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2010)

tiger1210 said:


> How far from Ocean Point on Singer Island?





Stefa said:


> Someone told me it was about 1/2 mile, but I'm not sure.



It's closer to 1 mile. It's a good walk up the beach but, it is walkable. By roadway I'd take a car but, again, one could walk it if they really wanted.


----------



## Stefa (Mar 3, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> It's closer to 1 mile. It's a good walk up the beach but, it is walkable. By roadway I'd take a car but, again, one could walk it if they really wanted.



Thanks, Doug.  It sounds like a pleasant morning or evening walk for a couple, but not a good family activity.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Last year when we stayed at Ocean Pointe, I walked the beach every morning, maybe 20 mins max to Oceana Palms.  We leave next Thurs so I'll let you know how it goes now.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just looked at the pictures on the MVC site of the villa, and I am not seeing anything groundbreaking in terms of features?

The view?  Looks like it's just plain old Florida: flat ocean in front; sand, concrete, glass and steel to the left and right.

Just sayin.


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 3, 2010)

Wally, so you don't like Florida? 

Smooth Air


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 4, 2010)

Smooth Air said:


> Wally, so you don't like Florida?
> 
> Smooth Air



Just looking for more description on the WOW factor.

Regarding the view, we're not talking about anything groundbreaking here, and certainly not anything that 100's of other resorts in Florida have. And if so, WHAT is the difference - what's the WOW.  Please, tell me?

Same with the rooms.  I did hear about a 30 foot balcony - that's pretty cool - but what do the rooms have that we have not seen at other MVC properties?


----------



## Superchief (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried the restaurants at the new Marriott Resort in Singer Island? It appears to be located between Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe. This would be a convenient location, if the food is good.


----------



## Stefa (Mar 4, 2010)

Wally3433 said:


> Same with the rooms.  I did hear about a 30 foot balcony - that's pretty cool - but what do the rooms have that we have not seen at other MVC properties?



I was told the rooms were more upscale than some of the other MVCI properties.   

Plus a 30 foot balcony would make the entire villa seem nicer, IMO.  Whenever we have traveled with kids or another couple, the balconies have felt cramped to me.   Whenever I have stayed in a condo with a larger balcony it has significantly enhanced my vacation experience.


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 4, 2010)

Superchief,
We were @ Ocean Pointe last week & had dinner @ Solu one night. It was a big disappointment. The menu is v/ limited. Everything was dripping in butter! For, example, I had the grouper & while the fish was not bad it was very, very greasy (almost like what you would expect from "Fish & Chips"). It was accompanied by asparagus & again, the asparagus was coated in butter. 

The restaurant is located v/ far from the main lobby, down a long corridor, past a bar (which was v/ busy the night we were there hosting some convention). 
While I think they aimed for a "bright & airy" ambience with all of the trendy decor, we felt very cramped sitting at a banquette along the wall to the left as you enter the restaurant. We had requested a "window table" but they did not accommodate our request. I don't know why as I made our reservation well in advance. The general atmosphere is cold & sterile.

I don't know if this was just an "off night". I would be interested to hear from anybody else who has had dinner @ Solu recently. We were really hoping that it would be the kind of place where we could return on a regular basis while @ Ocean Pointe. However, based on the dinner we had last week, we will not be going back.

Smooth Air


----------



## dewalbs (Mar 4, 2010)

We stayed at Oceana Palms beginning of Feb.  Lousy weather, but the views were excellent.  I guess the WOW factor for us, was the ocean view.  The way it was built, everyone should have that "ocean front" view from their unit and yes, the lanai is HUGE !!!!!  The unit we were in faced the side and it was like we were right on the ocean.  Loved the desk feature in the bedroom and the island in the kitchen.  It didn't seem to have a lot of activities, especially for children, but for us it was perfect.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like Oceana Palms is very similar to Crystal Shores with the great oceanside views, kitchen island and HUGE lanais.  Like I said, we thought "WOW" at Crystal Shores, and I can't wait to see Barry's pics here.


----------



## Stefa (Mar 5, 2010)

dewalbs said:


> We stayed at Oceana Palms beginning of Feb.  Lousy weather, but the views were excellent.  I guess the WOW factor for us, was the ocean view.  The way it was built, everyone should have that "ocean front" view from their unit and yes, the lanai is HUGE !!!!!  The unit we were in faced the side and it was like we were right on the ocean.  Loved the desk feature in the bedroom and the island in the kitchen.  It didn't seem to have a lot of activities, especially for children, but for us it was perfect.



We will be staying in an oceanview unit in July.  Would we get a better view facing north or south?    Thanks


----------

